# كتب مبسطة وبالعربية للتدريب ,,, ميكانيكا سيارات (بنزين وديزل)



## إسلام علي (16 يونيو 2011)

*ميكانيكا سيارات (بنزين)*


https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd1/Tr/ins3/me2/Pages/default.aspx

*ميكانيكا سيارات (ديزل)*



https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd1/Tr/ins3/me3/Pages/default.aspx


*سمكرة سيارات*



https://admin.tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd1/Tr/ins3/pl2/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## ahmedkhaled2050 (17 يونيو 2011)

انا مهندس مدنى بس اتمنى انى استفيد عشان اعرف اصلح عربيتى


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى اضافت المزيد


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

اخي


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

ومشكور


----------



## uaeboy22 (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على الجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer abeed (30 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك واللة يعينك على الزيادة


----------



## ابو همام الدغيمات (1 يوليو 2011)

_تسلم ايديك .......ابو همام _


----------



## رحيل العمر (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووور

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووور

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## safa aldin (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وتبقى المملكة العؤبية السعودية تاجاً و مناراً للمسلمين


----------



## safa aldin (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وتبقى المملكة العربية السعودية تاجاً و مناراً للمسلمين في أمور العلم و الدين


----------



## ahmed malik (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## حسام الصقر (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورررر


----------



## m07med (17 نوفمبر 2013)

بحاول احمل الكتب بيظهر username
password ?


----------



## 0 مستكشف 0 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## engineer (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

